# Back To The Future DVD News!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Back To The Future will be coming to DVD on December 17th. Finally!!!

http://www.bttf.com/backtalk/20020617.shtml


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Get it or Darth Vadar will come down from planet Vulcan and melt your brain. :lol:


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I use to really like that movie.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I can't wait. Got all three on LaserDisc already!


----------

